# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Клубная беседка >  РАО,  что за зверь?

## Наташкин

Российское авторское общество. 

В клубной беседке немного обсудили этого зверя, а есть ли он у вас. И как вы с ним дружите?

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4547804

----------


## вокся

Судя по соотношению количества просморов темы и количества ответов, с этим РАО никто не дружит...

----------


## Натник

> Судя по соотношению количества просморов темы и количества ответов, с этим РАО никто не дружит...


тьфу-тьфу, бог миловал :Grin: ....а вообще разговоры в палатах нашего (районного) министерства культуры ведутся по этому поводу, но пока тишина...тут какая песня получается, и школы, и клубные учреждения, и библиотеки, и всякие там праздничные агенства и пр. все используют чью то музыку и песни, стихи и прочие творческие труды, надо либо всем без исключения заключать договор и делать отчисления или никому...а вообще какие то законы, постановления, распоряжения по этому делу имеются??

----------


## вокся

> либо всем без исключения заключать договор и делать отчисления или никому...


вот-вот... А так получается какой-то абсурд...

----------


## любимовка

Всем здравствуйте.у меня вопрос.когда тему РАО обсуждали в "платных услугах", было такое сообщение от "Bath": "Если по простому РАО - платим и деньги идут композиторам, поэтам.
ВОИС - платим и деньги идут исполнителям и изготовителям фонограмм.
Причем у ВОИС очень хитрые полномочия. По закону они собирают деньги за использование ЛЮБЫХ фонограмм. А потом выплачивают процент тем артистам, кто с ними заключил договор. Т.е если артист договор не заключал, то и деньги ему не платят (НО СОБИРАЮТ) :) Причем относится это к повторюсь вообще ЛЮБЫМ (!) фонограммам. Т.е. если на мероприятии вы крутили фонограмму Пинк флойда - денежки с вас сдерут, но Пинк флойду не отправят Все это напоминает присосавшихся паразитов." Так вот:как РАО расшифровывается я знаю, а вот ВАИС нет.Просветите пожалуйста.(в нэте ничего не нашла про это)

----------


## вокся

> как РАО расшифровывается я знаю, а вот ВАИС нет.


Всемирная организация интеллектуальной собственности.
Это она.

----------


## любимовка

Вокся, спасибо!)))

----------


## Леди N

Коллеги! Надеюсь, что увидите этот материал и поделитесь опытом и мыслями......Как участвовать в театральных фестивалях- ума не приложу...((

Особенности соблюдения норм авторского права при постановке спектаклей и организации концертной деятельности коллективами домов культуры 

Разграничим разъяснение по соблюдению норм авторского и смежного прав по объектам права и видам прав. 

Комплекс прав на объект интеллектуальной собственности (произведение) состоит из неимущественных прав (ст. 1265-1267 Гражданского кодекса Российской Федерации (часть четвертая) от 18.12.2006 № 230-ФЗ (Далее - ГК РФ)), имеющих отношение только к личности автора, создавшего произведение; а также из исключительного - имущественного права (ст. 1270 ГК РФ), которое может и не принадлежать автору. 

Спектакль - в значении "драматическое и музыкально-драматическое произведение, сценарное произведение" - в полной мере является объектом авторского права, охраняемым законом (п. 1 ст. 1259 ГК РФ). То же относится и к музыкальному произведению (ГК РФ именует этот вид произведений, как "музыкальные произведения с текстом или без текста" (ст. 1259 ГК РФ)). 

У каждого из упомянутых произведений есть автор, неимущественные интересы которого охраняются бессрочно. Зачастую автор является и обладателем исключительного права – права использовать произведение любым не запрещенным законом способом, в том числе – для получения коммерческой выгоды. Обладатель исключительного права может использовать принадлежащий ему объект, а также распоряжаться передачей своего исключительного права (ст. 1285, 1286 ГК РФ). 

Предположим, дом культуры (далее – ДК) намеревается использовать некое произведение, в нашем случае – публично исполнять в виде театральной постановки (п.п. 3, 6 ст. 1270 ГК РФ). Легальность правоотношений с законным правообладателем в этом случае лучше всего подкрепить любым из существующих правовых оснований: 
использовать произведение на основании Договора отчуждения прав(автор или иной правообладатель передает ДК свое исключительное право на использование произведения (ст. 1234 ГК РФ)). Договор отчуждения прав традиционно является возмездным. Зачастую отчуждение исключительных прав происходит в общих рамках Договора заказа – например, если ДК по Договору заказа поручает автору создание драматического произведения, сценария и т.п.; 
использовать произведение на основании Лицензионного договора или сублицензионного договора (автор или иной правообладатель предоставляет ДК право использовать произведение, как правило, за плату, на определенный срок и на определенной территории (ст. 1235 ГК РФ, ст. 1238 ГК РФ)); 
использовать произведение, находящееся в общественном достоянии (ст. 1282 ГК РФ), с соблюдением нематериальных прав автора, в частности, с указанием имени/псевдонима автора. Переход в общественное достояние происходит по истечении срока действия исключительного права на произведение и означает, что произведением (например, сценарием) могут пользоваться любые лица без выплаты вознаграждения наследникам или правопреемникам автора. 
Ответственность

Неправомерное использование произведения без заключения соглашения с правообладателем может стоить нарушителю: 
возмещения убытков (в размере от 10 тыс. до 5 млн. руб., определяемом по решению суда (ст. 1252 ГК РФ); 
наложения административного штрафа (ст. 7.12 Кодекса Российской Федерации об административных правонарушениях от 30.12.2001 № 195-ФЗ). 

А плагиат, причинивший правообладателю крупный ущерб, может служить основанием для наступления уголовной ответственности (ст. 146 Уголовного кодекса Российской Федерации от 13.06.1996 № 63-ФЗ). 

Допустим, что сценарий (или музыкальное произведение) на законных основаниях используется ДК для постановки спектакля (при организации концерта). На этом этапе уместно напомнить об особенностях соблюдения прав артистов-исполнителей, режиссеров-постановщиков, дирижеров (ст. 1313 ГК РФ). Все это авторы, творческим трудом которых создано исполнение (или фонограмма), и на это исполнение они получают права, именуемые в российском гражданском праве смежными. Смежные права у исполнителя (коллектива исполнителей) могут возникнуть лишь тогда, когда созданное им исполнение "выражается в форме, допускающей воспроизведение исполнения и распространение с помощью технических средств" (ст. 1304 ГК РФ). В таком случае становится понятно, что авторское исполнение нужно охранять от пиратского изготовления и тиражирования, например, видеокопий спектакля или копий фонограмм музыкального произведения, исполненного артистом. 

Обладатель смежного права - артист-исполнитель (чтец, танцор, музыкант, режиссер-постановщик спектакля, дирижер) – владеет, как, например, драматург, целым комплексом нематериальных прав – правом признаваться автором исполнения, правом на имя, правом на неприкосновенность исполнения (ст. 1315 ГК РФ). Но вот исключительным (имущественным) правом в отношении своего исполнения он может распорядиться, только если не состоит в трудовых или иных служебных отношениях с ДК. Если же актер или дирижер – штатная единица Дома культуры, то и исполнение, созданное им в рамках своих функциональных задач, - служебное. В этом случае исключительные права на него сразу принадлежат работодателю (в нашем случае – ДК). 
Ответственность

Если исполнение (фонограмма) используется без правового основания - пиратским способом, – обладатель исключительного права (автор исполнения либо иной правообладатель) вправе требовать в судебном порядке выплаты компенсации за его нарушенное право. Размер запрашиваемой компенсации – от 10 тыс. до 5 млн. руб. (ст. 1311 ГК РФ). Поскольку исключительное право на исполнение действует в течение всей жизни исполнителя, причем законодатель уточняет "…не менее 50 лет, считая с 1 января года, следующего за годом в котором осуществлены исполнение, либо запись исполнения…", - то нужно помнить, что лишь по истечении этого срока исключительное право на исполнение может перейти в общественное достояние. Но и такой переход не означает, что исполнение можно использовать без ссылок на авторство первого исполнителя, если вы используете при постановке спектакля или в концерте его фонограмму.

----------


## Натник

Попалось на одном форуме. Смех, сквозь слезы((

http://www.playcast.ru/view/1015523/...ab2b9d6dfcb3pl

----------

